# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  Online crossword puzzles and rebuses in Russian

## gRomoZeka

Boost your vocabulary!   (If you don't see the defifnitions near the grid, don't worry, they'll appear after you double-click on the word)  *~Сrossword puzzles in Russian~* 
Pre-intermediate/intermediate learners (eazy crossword puzzles for kids and funny crossword puzzles for adults): http://internetenok.narod.ru/krossvord.htm http://www.detskiy-mir.net/cross_p.php?type=cross# http://children.kulichki.net/cross/index.htm 
Intermediate-advanced: http://abs.kulichki.com/crossw/  http://crosswords.by.ru/crossword.shtml?01 
Advanced: http://www.bestcrosswords.ru/kp/   *Scandinavian crossword puzzles:*
Beginners-Pre-Intermediate: http://internetenok.narod.ru/skanvord.htm 
Intermediate-Advanced: http://www.bestcrosswords.ru/scan/ http://absite.ru/scanword/ http://www.detskiy-mir.net/cross_p.php?type=scan#  *American crossword puzzles:* http://www.detskiy-mir.net/cross_p.php?type=scan_am#   *...AND REBUSES!*   ::  
warming-up: http://rebuses.ru/ http://www.detskiy-mir.net/rebuses.php 
really tough: http://www.detskiy-mir.net/cross_p.php?type=scan_reb#  _*Помощник кроссвордиста: http://krossw.narod.ru/_

----------

